# 6500 and going to the body shop...



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

That sucks...


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> That sucks...


Does his sister-in-law??? It might ease the pain a bit.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Does his sister-in-law??? It might ease the pain a bit.


:signs006: I'm 26...she's 16...that's just wrong....I'm just fine with my fiance.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Ouch! I definitely feel your pain.  What is it with 6,500 miles? That's the same mileage where mine got hit. Seems like that milestone is cursed for the Cruze.


The worst part is, it looks like two pieces are damaged, which means for such a relatively small bit of damage, it could be a pretty expensive repair. The best you can hope for is that the top piece can have the scuffs buffed out and the finished repainted, but it looks like there's just enough warping on that crease that'll make that impossible.

At least you know who did it! I hope it works out for you and I hope your fix turns out quicker than mine took. The replacement parts seem a little hard to come by, so it could be a week to get them in.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> :signs006: I'm 26...she's 16...that's just wrong....I'm just fine with my fiance.


:hitit:


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> Ouch! I definitely feel your pain.  What is it with 6,500 miles? That's the same mileage where mine got hit. Seems like that milestone is cursed for the Cruze.
> 
> 
> The worst part is, it looks like two pieces are damaged, which means for such a relatively small bit of damage, it could be a pretty expensive repair. The best you can hope for is that the top piece can have the scuffs buffed out and the finished repainted, but it looks like there's just enough warping on that crease that'll make that impossible.
> ...


 
Yeah, it sucks!
I work for an insurance company and he said judging by everything he'd estimate it to be around $5,000 worth of damage. :dazed052:
I've talked w/ my sis-n-laws insurance and they'll be sending out an adjuster in a few days....so we shall see. For now it's just an eye sore of a brand new car, and I was planning on taking it through the carwash the same day this happened......


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

easy does it guys!!!!! dont want this to get x-rated!!!!!!!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

umm 6500 miles right?


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> umm 6500 miles right?


Well, a little more than that...but yeah. Why?


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> easy does it guys!!!!! dont want this to get x-rated!!!!!!!


lol just saying :th_coolio:

sucks bout your car tho man. get a hook up at the body shop and get it done for cheaper then order some parts for the cruze?


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Just had my car looked over by a claims rep....got a check for $1,340.51, and a 4 day voucher for a rental.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sounds about right, replacement of our rear bumper cost about $1500.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

My buddies uncle has a shop and he did it for cheaper than the dealership was going to do. It looks like nothing ever happened, and I got the difference of $313. :jump::th_dblthumb2:


----------

